# Wonderful carrots



## Puff (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's a new way to eat carrots and get your kids to eat them too!

1 lb. carrots, either frozen or fresh
Boil in:
1 cup water
1 chicken boullion cube
1 T. sugar
 Cook to desired tenderness.
Drain and toss in:
1 T. butter
1/4-1/2 t. dill weed


----------



## Constance (Jun 5, 2006)

That sounds like a good one, Puff. I often braise vegies in chicken broth, but that toss in butter and dill weed would make a big difference.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 5, 2006)

another good one is with olive oil and rosemary


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 5, 2006)

Or drizzled with honey (after cooking) and sprinkle of sesame seeds.


----------



## Haggis (Jun 5, 2006)

> Or drizzled with honey (after cooking) and sprinkle of sesame seeds.



Spot of ginger in there too wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Buy the  already peeled baby carrots (tend to be sweeter) and use orange juice for the cooking liquid---only time I ever saw my "Dennis the Menace" carrot-hating godchildren eat them.  Little butter doesn't hurt but not necessary--


----------



## XeniA (Jun 6, 2006)

Yes, exactly -- to please the kiddies, this is the way to go.

We use butter and brown sugar. Delish!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 6, 2006)

With the addition of brown sugar (or Splenda and mollases), ginger, cloves, and cinnamon, carrots can be mashed and made to taste like pumpking fillin for a pie, or in tarts, or by adding milk and eggs, as a stand alone custard.  

Personally, I like mine with butter, a touch of honey and ginger.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Jun 6, 2006)

My kids didn't care for cooked carrots, no matter how I fixed them, but they would eat them raw. 
I made some sweet ones like the recipes here, using baby carrots, for my grandson once. He liked them and even had a second helping. Later that night, he came down with a stomach bug, and the carrots really "got even" with him. He never liked them after that. I think we've all had something like that happen to us.
Mine was spaghetti. Took me years to realize I really liked it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll sometimes mix boiled baby carrots, turnips, & cut parsnips with butter & a sprinkling of sugar, then stir until the sugar & butter melts/combines into a glaze.  This is terrific with a plain roasted chicken & a side of a sharper greens mix - like a kale/turnip/collard/mustard mix.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Carrots never had it so good--great ideas, all.  Also, a delicious lunch bag treat is to place either baby carrots or carrots sticks into a ziploc baggie, shake some red wine vinegar (the garlic flavored is great), a bit of sugar, refrigerate, and then eat a few hours later.  Works with cucumber slices, too.  Refreshing, healthy snack on a hot day at the beach, too.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 6, 2006)

Breezycooking,

As an aside--is there a way to describe the taste of parnsnips?  I've never eaten them and am curious--can they be eaten raw or do they need cooking??  Sorry, maybe this should be another thread.  Thanks!


----------



## XeniA (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Breezycooking (and poor deprived expatgirl) ... I'd KILL for some parsnips!! Did you _have_ to remind me??


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 7, 2006)

Parsnips have a sweet flavour and are a brilliant accompaniment to a typical British Sunday roast - roast beef, yorkshire pudding, carrots, spring greens and roast potatoes and parsnips.....  YUM!

They also make a delicious winter soup.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 7, 2006)

That  does it--I'll be in the states by this weekend and I'm going to buy some parsnips and cook them the way y'all suggested---my mouth is watering for some tender roast beef anyway!!  Thanks!


----------



## lulu (Jun 7, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Here's a new way to eat carrots and get your kids to eat them too!
> 
> 1 lb. carrots, either frozen or fresh
> Boil in:
> ...



My mother does something similar but cooks them without sugar and tosses them in dill, as you do, but instead of butter, creme fraiche.  She also adds capers.  Yum.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 7, 2006)

Sometimes take carrots, julienne them, add them to a pot with some stock, or water, or vermouth or white wine, sugar (brown or white), or honey or maple syrup (the real stuff works great), usually add a bit of butter, dill and make sure the liquid does not cover them by very much.

Then let the stuff boil. Since the carrots are julienned they cook rapidly and one does ot want too much fluid.  You want the liquid to come down to a very thick syrupy mixture, one that will glaze the carrots.

Sometime while it is boiling down will add dill, maybe some thyme or other herbs.

They are always a hit.

Would probably work with parsnips, one of my favorite veggies, but have hot tried it.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 8, 2006)

I quite like to cut up small, new season potatoes (we have a wonderful variety from the Island of Jersey called 'Jersey Royals') and parsnips into chunks (peel the parsnips, but just scrub the skins of the potatoes) and then roll in a little olive oil and sprinkle with sea salt and rosemary or thyme and put into a hot oven until cooked and golden.  The parsnips caramelise beautifully


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

YUM!  Never saw the Jersey Royals in our grocery stores but I bet some nice red potatos would be  a good substitute---these parsnips are really sounding fantastic along with the carrot recipes.  In fact I bet parboiled carrots would be a great addition to this one.


----------



## lulu (Jun 8, 2006)

I love carrot and parsnip mash, but if it parsnips on their own it has to be Tiberius parsnips....roasted with honey and butter.....


----------



## mudbug (Jun 8, 2006)

expatgirl said:
			
		

> Buy the already peeled baby carrots (tend to be sweeter) and use orange juice for the cooking liquid---only time I ever saw my "Dennis the Menace" carrot-hating godchildren eat them. Little butter doesn't hurt but not necessary--


 
This is exactly how I got my kid to eat them.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 21, 2006)

Jamie Oliver has a recipe for baby carrots, which sounds bloddy amazing, ive never tried them but they sound niceeee. Ill try to find the recipe n post up


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 21, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/nakedcheffan/buninoven.htm#carrots

*BAKED CARROTS WITH CUMIN, THYME, BUTTER AND CHARDONNAY * 

_For 4 people _ 
*Ingredients * 
455g/1lb baby carrots, preferably organic, scrubbed and left whole 
1/2 tsp cumin seeds, crushed  
1 handful fresh thyme leaves  
4 knobs of butter  
1 glass of Chardonnay  
salt and freshly ground black pepper 
*Method * 
_Preheat oven to 220c/425f/Gas 7
_*1 *Tear off around a metre and a half or 5ft of kitchen foil and fold it in half to give you double thickness.  
*2* Place everything but the wine and seasoning in the middle of the foil. Bring up the sides and pour in the white wine. Season well.  
*3* Fold or scrunch the foil together to seal, and cook in the preheated oven for 45 minutes until the carrots are tender. You may need to cook for longer if you've opted to use fat old carrots instead of baby ones.


----------

